# Long Neck Turtle Sexing



## snakelady-viper (Jun 27, 2009)

Just purchased two eastern long neck hatchlings and was trying to find out how to sex them.
With short necks I have been told that its the length of their tails is it the same with the long necks or different.
Thanks for any help


----------



## mysnakesau (Jun 27, 2009)

My book has pictures that show, in the males, where their tail is the shell is pointed and their belly shell has a convex dip in it.

The females - their shell near their tail is rounded and their belly shell has a concave-shape dip.

LOL, I am hopeless with this...The book I am getting it from is Darren Green's Keeping Long-Necked Turtles. ABout $16 at a pet/reptile store.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jun 27, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## snakehunter (Jun 27, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> My book has pictures that show, in the males, where their tail is the shell is pointed and their belly shell has a convex dip in it.
> 
> The females - their shell near their tail is rounded and their belly shell has a concave-shape dip.QUOTE]
> 
> That's for adults, I don't think hatchlings can be sexed.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jun 27, 2009)

OH well time will tell
Thanks


----------



## azn4114 (Jun 27, 2009)

SnakeTrader said:


> never have sex with a turtle. If the turtle dosnt concent.


 thats some funny ******


----------



## -Peter (Jun 27, 2009)

You cant sex them visually as hatchlings. Gender dimorphism isn't apparent at that stage.


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 27, 2009)

soz but can you house short necks with long necks? i reckon my long neck is a female


----------



## Kimbully (Jun 27, 2009)

I have one of each housed together. I also recently worked out they were both the opposite sexes to what I originally thought!
Just make sure the piggy short neck doesn't steal all the food.


----------



## oreo1 (Jun 27, 2009)

mysnakesau said:


> My book has pictures that show, in the males, where their tail is the shell is pointed and their belly shell has a convex dip in it.
> 
> The females - their shell near their tail is rounded and their belly shell has a concave-shape dip.
> 
> LOL, I am hopeless with this...The book I am getting it from is Darren Green's Keeping Long-Necked Turtles. ABout $16 at a pet/reptile store.



are you serious? lol! then the schools turtle i am looking after is def a girl! thats funny they said it was a boy but if that concave, convex thing is right then "Max" is a girl:lol:hahaaa well i thought it was funny as they've had 'her' for quite a while so you'd think they'd know...hehe


----------

